
The Last Days of Target - dugditches
http://www.canadianbusiness.com/the-last-days-of-target-canada/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10956638](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10956638),
which ended up being the more active discussion.

